# Oliva Serie V Double Toro #1 Cigar?



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

The European Cigar Journal just gave the Serie V Double Toro the honor of the #1 Cigar of the Year


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow. Interesting rankings. I would have ranked a few a lot differently but that is just my tastes. Thanks for the post.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

thats not 2012 is it?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

That is what they are saying, but I can't find any more info, other than twitter buzz, I'll be looking in the coming days, hopefully find more, it was originally a post I found on Facebook


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Couple odd rankings there, CAO in 13th with the Ashton 25th? Can't figure that out and the Partagas is on a whole other level from the rest of that list.... Whats their testing methodology and how many Oliva ads they have per issue


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Macrophylla said:


> Couple odd rankings there, CAO in 13th with the Ashton 25th? Can't figure that out and the Partagas is on a whole other level from the rest of that list.... Whats their testing methodology and how many Oliva ads they have per issue


I'm assuming there are ranking on the Cigar Aficionado scale, still looking for more info to add to this thread.


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

Cigar Aficionado rankings are somewhat suspect to me as well


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Even Cigaraficionado

20 Years of Tastings | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado



cigaraficionado.com said:


> though the panel reserves the right to award Cigar of the Year to a finalist with other factors weighing in its favor. "There's a subjective quality to it," says Mott. "Is there some buzz about it? Is it new? Is there something that differentiates it from the others out there? Is the price attractive?"


I don't think this is any different for any other journal or magazine IMHO...

That is their opinion which gives people a decent guide to go by I believe. Really I let the market decide what is the best cigar and the manufacturers / distributors know exactly which cigars are really the best because those are the cigars that don't stay on the shelves that we buy boxes upon boxes of....

Really the best cigar is swisher sweets we have known this for a long time now but people here just don't want to listen... :banana:

disclaimer: The above is fact and opinion mixed together...


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Fan of the Oliva line, have one resting in bed for now and looking forward to smoking it soon and hope it lives up to its name. P-S


----------

